# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Very Easy Dress - All Garter Stitch



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
September, 2013


VERY EASY DRESS - ALL GARTER STITCH

#6 needles
Pale yellow or gold baby yarn, sport weight yarn, or DK yarn #3 weight
Trim: multi-brown/gold short eyelash yarn

Cast on 76 stitches. Knit 4 rows. Drop gold yarn.
Attach eyelash trim and Knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash yarn.
Pick up gold yarn, Knit 4 rows.

Divide for Sleeves:

Row 1: Knit 12, BIND OFF 13 stitches, Knit 26, BIND OFF 13 stitches, Knit 12 = 50 
Row 2: Knit 12, CAST ON 4 stitches, Knit 26. CAST ON 4 stitches, Knit 12 = 58 sts.
Knit 20 rows . Now at waistline.

Skirt:

Next Row: Knit across, INCREASE in every 5th stitch. Knit back across the row.
Knit 6 rows. Drop gold yarn.
Next row: Attach eyelash yarn - Knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash.
With gold yarn, Knit across, INCREASE in every 5th stitch. Knit back.
Knit 6 rows. Drop gold yarn.
Next Row: Attach eyelash yarn - Knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash.
With gold yarn, Knit across, INCREASE in every 5th stitch. Knit back.
Knit 6 rows. Drop gold yarn.
Next row: Attach eyelash yarn - Knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash.
With gold yarn, Knit across, INCREASE in every 5th stitch. Knit back.
Knit 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks,Elaine, for another great addition to the doll's wardrobe.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for another great pattern, as always very pretty.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice...thank you for pattern.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another lovely dress and thanks for the pattern!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are back, you are back!!! Thanks for this pattern, you have been missed!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks! I like the simplicity of this . . . doesn't intimidate me like some of the more complicated patterns do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

an easy dress shouldn't take long to make this one thanks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Another beautiful dress. Thank you


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this Elaine


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting these. Just what I have been looking for for my daughter who turns nine next week. She is getting a new Am Girl doll.


----------



## jmscheer (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for an easy pattern. My GD will be 11 next week and loves her AG dolls. She appreciates my knitted "extras" That I try to do for her. Judi


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. Another cute one.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you . . .


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Cute! Thanks.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Would love a PDF on this. Willie


----------



## Pegshobby (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, Elaine, for more lovely outfits. You are very good to us designing so much and giving us the patterns. You are very generous. One small question please. Are the dresses knitted in English 3,4,ply or double knitting. The Americans seem to go by the brand names of the wool whereas we go by the ply or am I hopelessly out of date? Thanks again.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a quick PDF:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

another cute dress - thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm glad you like this very easy pattern. I did this on purpose for newer knitters to see how much fun it is to knit doll clothes, and for the more advanced knitters to be able to whip up something quickly.

Remember, you can make a cute holiday dress in white, with bright red metallic eyelash trim. Or a bright red dress, with white angora fur trim.

You can also knit this dress in black with orange trim for Halloween, or use a pastel color (pale pink) for the dress, with yellow, deep rose, turquoise trim for Easter.

You can also knit this dress in "team colors" for your favorite sports team. 

There are so many options you can do with this easy pattern, keep to the same instructions, but change the yarn colors and it will give the dress an entirely new look.

You can add a matching pair of panties, Mary Jane shoes, headband, and purse.

Just think about it!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I'm glad you like this very easy pattern. I did this on purpose for newer knitters to see how much fun it is to knit doll clothes, and for the more advanced knitters to be able to whip up something quickly.


Not to overdo the praise, but not only do you continuously give away your striking patterns for free, but you also try to help all levels of knitters. You are truly generous!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine

I agree with the others, excellent workmanship.
And I am very Glad that you are back online.

Here it is in PDF

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for your easy dress pattern. The colours you chose make it look like an Autumn (Fall) dress.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

AND I am glad for your technical and graphic addition!! I can't wait to try this dress with some Bernat Pipsqueak I just got at the Smiley's hotel sale!!



Daeanarah said:


> Hi Elaine
> 
> I agree with the others, excellent workmanship.
> And I am very Glad that you are back online.
> ...


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Kippy you are welcome to the pdf files.

Happy knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you from me too. 
I really like this design. :thumbup:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for making the PDF's


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome Joycie


----------



## haybaglady (Oct 9, 2013)

Getting back into knitting. When you say "seam" at the end of the pattern, do you do any buttons/ velcro or just seam from neckline to hem? If so, couldn't you just use circular needles and be done with it? (Seaming isn't one of my favorite things... :roll: )


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Haybaglady:

I use circs to knit all my AG doll outfits - but I DO NOT knit in-the-round, never got the hang of it, my "seam" always looked like a ladder. So I just use the circs to knit back and forth like regular needles, and they are so much EASIER to handle. They don't bump the sides of my chair - or poke the cat napping beside me - and if I drop one side, nothing falls off!

If you are experienced with knitting around with circs then, by all means, go for it! Just remember to set the ring markers and you are good to go.

My patterns are designed for easy knitting, AND easy to play with......no buttons, no snaps, no zippers, and no Velcro fasteners....just sew the very few seams, and the doll is ready to go. 

I cast on 46 stitches for the top/neckline, which will allow for the doll's head to fit through when the seam is sewn all the way to the top.

I cast on 52 stitches for pants and skirts - at the waist - because the K1, P1 ribbing will stretch to fit firmly and will not slip and slide around while dressed on the doll.
After the 52 ribbed stitches for snuggness - I then increase for the skirt, and gradually increase for the pants to fit the doll's cloth "bum".

I cast on 56 stitches to fit around the doll's head firmly to make a cap for her head. If I want a wide brim, I usually cast on double (112 sts or 112 plus half of 56 = 140 sts) 

These beginning cast on stitches are all designed to fit the doll, sewing all seams from top to bottom, and without having to bother with closure items.

Some of my dresses are knit from the bottom-up, with a full skirt, decreasing down to a tight waist and continuing up the sleeveless bodice - with only a back seam to sew. The bodice fits tightly, so I always instruct the knitter when sewing up the back seam - to leave a back opening about 1-1/2 inches for the doll's head to fit through.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Haybaglady:
> 
> I use circs to knit all my AG doll outfits - but I DO NOT knit in-the-round, never got the hang of it, my "seam" always looked like a ladder. So I just use the circs to knit back and forth like regular needles, and they are so much EASIER to handle. They don't bump the sides of my chair - or poke the cat napping beside me - and if I drop one side, nothing falls off!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Elaine. I love all your patterns. I am ready to knit up a bunch for my Granddaughters birthday in 2014. She will be 8 and will be getting her first AG doll. The rest have been faux AG dolls to learn how to care for an expensive doll. She will have an AG party where her friends will bring their dolls. I will knit and sew some things for the party too. I can hardly wait to see her face when she opens a box of knitted doll clothes. Thank you again for all your patterns.


----------



## haybaglady (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for the hints and yes, I use circular for straights too! So handy. I did a lot of doll-size knitting for my daughter's dolls (non AG) back in 70's but lost the patterns along the way. Your patterns are SO much easier than I remember those being and I love the one piece approach! Grandaughter #1 (now 26) had AG but wanted clothes that were sewn for the most part. Grandaughter#2 (age 6) has two Bitty Babies and one 18" - she saw a booklet for 18" dolls with crocheted patterns and wanted one of each! I can crochet but would rather knit so finding your site was like hitting the mother lode! Will probably end up making "one of each"! LOL Going to try "seamless"  - will let you know how it goes! Thank you for so many great patterns!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just an FYI for those of you who sew for their AG dolls.

Go to Nancys Notions.com 

This is a catalog website for quilters/sewing, with lots of cute material swatches, notions, tiny buttons, zippers, etc. There are also AG 18-inch dolls dressed in Brownie and Girl Scout Uniforms - so cute!

There are 3-4 pages of pre-printed patterns on a swatch of material that you just cut out and sew, there are patterns and material for tutu's in multi colors, and the catalog has patterns for "Dolly and Me" - matching outfits for the little girl and her AG doll. 

I just ordered a cardboard case that holds one AG doll on the left side and a rod with hangers and two drawers on the right side (when the case is opened). It has a carrying handle and is just perfect for taking along to a "sleep over". 

I never enjoyed sewing, especially those "tacky" aprons in Home Ec class in high school - yuk!!! But I did order the pre-printed patterns on the swatches of material (two different patterns) and will send it to my Great-granddaughter's mother for Christmas - a nice little stocking stuffer.

Check out this site - there are lots of goodies here....


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Also, if you get a chance to go to a fabric store, stop at the pattern catalog spot, look up dolls and you should find sewing doll clothes patterns.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you tell me how long the finished dress is?

Thanks,

Betsy


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

This easy AG doll knitted dress pattern is knit in all garter stitch (knit every row) - therefore, there are 38-40 rows from the waist to the hemline. The dress stops right at the doll's knees.

You can add rows to this dress to make it longer - your choice.


----------



## jillagain (Dec 28, 2015)

Is this a pull-over the head or step-in dress/ I love it


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Always dress your AG doll and Barbie doll FEET FIRST.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

That is so cute. Thank you


----------



## jillagain (Dec 28, 2015)

Here are some of my items using your patterns,
Such a cute an EASY pattern!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Ladyfingers said:


> Always dress your AG doll and Barbie doll FEET FIRST.


What you mean by that feet first.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

jillagain said:


> Here are some of my items using your patterns,
> Such a cute an EASY pattern!


You knit from pattern or without pattern .


----------



## jillagain (Dec 28, 2015)

I knit both dresses using Ladyfinger basic dress pattern. 

Feet- first means the doll is dressed by putting her feet inside the neckline & then pulled up over her hips---- as opposed to pulling it over her head & then straining to push her unbending arms thru the tiny armholes. 
Jillagain


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks .


----------



## Nannie7 (Jan 3, 2016)

What a cute dress, thank you, i'm always looking for new patterns for AG dolls as my GD saved up and bought her own.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It looks like this thread has just been given new life! but of course! Your esigns are just that beautiful. I look forward to seeing new ones soon! Your friend and admirer, Kathy


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks. I just love your patterns.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Kippyfure (Kathy):

Hi Long-time KP friend.....haven't been knitting for a few months. It was really HOT here in So. Calif. during the summer months and I just wasn't inspired to get out the knitting needles. Now that the cold weather is here - we even had some RAIN which is so rare in Calif. that it was very enjoyable. I got out the Crock Pot and we had chili for dinner, a big pot roast with veggies, and (my favorite) pork chops that we stand upright on their bone side, add a few pats of butter and seasoning and let it cook for 4-6 hours. They stand up just fine in my round pot, but when I use my larger oval Crock Pot, I have to put chunks of potatoes and carrots on both sides (on the long oval sides) to keep the pork chops standing up. So good! 

I also went surfing around the Yarn Paradise.com/Turkey website and ordered lots of lovely baby/sport weight yarns, plus some fancy trims. I have some knitted hats to make - one with a puppy dog "topper", one with a penguin "topper", and one with an owl "topper". Won't take long to knit these, then I'll see what comes off the needles for my AG and Barbie dolls. I'm curious myself!


----------

